# Ryobi Hinge Template Kit



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

No thanks....I don't need to carry a set like that around all the time to do a door here and there. I single jig is just fine. Measure all three hindges from the top of the door. Its really not that hard. Pull that tape once, make three marks and just slide the jig to where it needs to be each time. Only full time door installers need sets like that. For the rest of us it is a waste of time and space. Too many people get bogged down in buying too many tools that they simply don't need. Over head goes up for each tool you buy, plus you need to haul that thing around.




loneframer said:


> I like the design of the jig better than my PC. No nail holes in the door.


That was one of the biggest things. It self adjusts to the thickness of doors and clamps to the door. Simply set the size of the hinge and move it to your mark. Route, loosen and slide to the next mark. Done....

For most of the jobs, it will be fine. I should have gotten a shot of the door with it all installed and painted...this is not a hill I am going to die on.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man! Sears sure had some great stuff back then.
Steve



loneframer said:


> From Sears, circa 1966.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't any of you guys cut out hinge recesses with a sharp chisel and malet? It only takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Joe the chippy. said:


> Don't any of you guys cut out hinge recesses with a sharp chisel and malet? It only takes about 2 minutes.



If the corners are square, yes.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If the corners are square, yes.



Very rare on interior doors. Around here anyway.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

All the hinges i've ever installed have been square. Mind you those ones with the round corners in the original post look quite nice.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the crescent style hinges are becoming more and more common. dont get me started on prehungs though.....

i know a few guys that have purchased the jig. its pricey especially since these guys might only use the thing 3 times a year for a coupld days at a time. myself personally, just make a jig on site specific to my router, when im done with it i can stash it in the shed or simply make a note of the dimensions in my log book for the next project i need to mass hinge doors then make a new one with a piece of 3/4" plywood or mdf


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I also have this jig for the $25 you really can't go wrong!I also have the striker chisel it's another $10 !!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

For those of you using the cheap Porter Cable jig, are you still popping nails in to hold it, or have you found a way to clamp without getting in the way of the router?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guess I'm no carpenter I thought it looked pretty good. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> For those of you using the cheap Porter Cable jig, are you still popping nails in to hold it, or have you found a way to clamp without getting in the way of the router?


I just fill the holes with the white filler before I have painted them. Can't see the holes at all after paint.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Not bad for $25.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys keep saying not bad and the hinges didn't even fit right.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i would do better free handed with a router , or with a hammer and chisel


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I keep thinking that's an oddball hinge. How could they get it so wrong?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You guys keep saying not bad and the hinges didn't even fit right.


I'll stick my neck out here. I think that's a $25 door. People who buy $25 doors aren't too picky about a little gap. I always think of my brother in situations like this. If I told him that I could use my cheapo template and knock $10 off the price if he was willing to live with the little gap, he wouldn't hesitate to give me the go ahead. Cheap bugger. But in the end I earn what I should because I saved time.

If you are doing handyman, punchlist, quick fix stuff like the OP does, then you don't have the luxury of turning down half, (or more) of your work because the vibe is wrong, which is what those of us who book long term jobs do. When it's more of a service call setup, sometimes good enough is good enough.

I also think the pic is making them look a lot bigger than the are.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I keep thinking that's an oddball hinge. How could they get it so wrong?


Well, it is ryobi.:laughing:

I thought he was going to tell us what the problem was.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris G said:


> I'll stick my neck out here. I think that's a $25 door. People who buy $25 doors aren't too picky about a little gap. I always think of my brother in situations like this. If I told him that I could use my cheapo template and knock $10 off the price if he was willing to live with the little gap, he wouldn't hesitate to give me the go ahead. Cheap bugger. But in the end I earn what I should because I saved time.
> 
> If you are doing handyman, punchlist, quick fix stuff like the OP does, then you don't have the luxury of turning down half, (or more) of your work because the vibe is wrong, which is what those of us who book long term jobs do. When it's more of a service call setup, sometimes good enough is good enough.
> 
> I also think the pic is making them look a lot bigger than the are.



But how hard is it to have a jig that works?

I mean, really?:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, it is ryobi.:laughing:


I knew someone would say that. 

But though Ryobi might not be all that tough or precise, they've been in the business for quite a while. I've seldom seen them get it just plain _wrong_.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> But how hard is it to have a jig that works?
> 
> I mean, really?:laughing:


Hard apparently, no one likes the Porter Cable either. I will say that beyond putting a door on shed once a year, I don't hang a lot of doors.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

looks to me like you could set the template out 1/16th of an inch and then grind the edge of the hinge 1/16 the of an inch and pulll it in to close those gaps > 

?????? im just a taper but plan on doing this as a diyer soon.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Don't anybody use the porter cable ones. I find they fit the hinges perfect. That ryobi one looks about as good as their tools are. I could make a tighter fit with a plumbers chisel.


The PC is the only one I own and will use.
I have a set of hinge leaves for each size hinge to set the jig up on the jamb.
Pop those in the old mortise on the jamb tack the individual guides to the jamb set the spacer bars, remove and rout door. It is always dead nuts accurate never have a hinge slightly off so 2 go in and the third is off and has to be redone.

It did however cost more than $25.00

The nail holes have never been an issue.


----------



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

For rounded edges I use a 1/2 spade bit in the two corners then cut the rest out with a chisel, if I don't buy square hinges.

I was thinking about buying a 1/2 round chisel but I might just give this Ryobi template a try.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have used the Ryobi hinge template, very nice for a few doors. Unlike the pictures in the original post the hinges fit perfectly. 

Tom


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it's the collar on the router that is wrong. They have a thin wall and a thick wall collar. I know if I get them mixed up with my porter cable fixture vs. my templaco fixture I get strange results.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TimberlineMD said:


> I think it's the collar on the router that is wrong. They have a thin wall and a thick wall collar. I know if I get them mixed up with my porter cable fixture vs. my templaco fixture I get strange results.


That Ryobi kit comes with a top bearing bit to follow the plastic jig, the kit is plastic and a bit sloppy...


----------

